# Refurb #5



## Clark (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought last time it was seven days to return if I don't want it.
They gave me fourteen days for this one. Same one year warranty.
Not much of a price break on this item.
$3375 after NJ sales tax.






I was supposed to have #6 on this order, but the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice! I drool over such bodies, but I'm saving my money to buy a power catamaran when I move south.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 4, 2016)

We will be expecting more quality eagle/birding shots with that bad boy. Oh yeah, and some orchid photos too.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2016)

Don't drop it on the rocks or snowdrifts! (Or in the bird poop)
So it was $1500 before NJ sales tax 
If you're going to spend that much, it wouldn't be much more to get a refurbished 6D for your friend to the south!   :rollhappy:


Elmer Nj


----------



## Marco (Feb 5, 2016)

Good pickup. Now the lenses!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 5, 2016)

serious camera!
50Mpx - -better get a bigger NAS!!!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2016)

No more boats here. Better to rent in my household.

I know I need computer upgrades. At the moment, I can't do youtube and photoshop on 22MP files at the same time.

If the lens doesn't go to in stock, I am ready to rent for next trip.
We have done it 4-5 times in the past three years.
In a way it is better. Less stuff to bring back and forth on plane.
Lensrentals.com ships to FedEx and UPs locations. There is a return label in the box.
I go with UPS, because of the amount of choices of location.
We don't have a 70-200mm, gonna rent his&hers for next trip, and possibly a 24-105mm.
I got a 15% coupon, and I think they combined shipping last time I rented multiple items.


Stay focused!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 8, 2016)

Ah, the lure of technology…

Hmm, a new one goes for $3900 (before tax) at B&H. That's a lot of money.

Enjoy it! (and show us some pics)


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2016)

There is tax for NY state residents with B&H.
I guess I saved $525, a decent nut.


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2016)

Its $120 plus tax less today. I couldn't wait.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-5ds-r-body-refurbished


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 7, 2016)

Those are going to be some excellent photos with that kind of resolution.


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2016)

How long do you think it will take to pay for itself? When
I was doing ad photography, I made a rule that any new
equipment had to pay for itself in one year. Most of the
time it did. Have you had decent luck with Canon referbs?


----------



## Clark (Mar 8, 2016)

Angela, I thinking 3-5years. Because I have other costs to recoup also.
Other camera equipment, high end monitor/computer, college credits(I got six this semester), travel costs, and a saleswomen I recruited. I also have Uncle Sam as a business partner.

I love refurbs. All mint.
The only problem is whether it is in stock or not.
The warranty is same as new.

I still have not down loaded the images I took a month ago. 
I don't know what anything looks like yet.
I like to let some time pass so that I am not emotionally attached to the images, the euphoria is gone. Makes it so much easier to push the delete button.
50MP files...... Don't need too many laying around doing nothing.

One thing is for sure though, my professor is very easy to look at


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Clark. I've had enormous fights with Canon over
repairing new equipment that lasted about a month after
repair. I'm quite reluctant to go back to Canon equipment.
A refurb is an interesting possibility though. Ad work was
generally boring, but paid well for summer work between spring and fall semesters. Actually, working with models
was a pain in the ass. Pssst...lots of ad work was cash with no
Uncle Sam as business vulture.

I hope my students said that about me at the university
where I taught.


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sure they did.



The Canon repair facility in Jamesburg is within 15 miles.
I needed a lens cleaned on the inside. No charge for first cleaning. Five day turnaround(I dropped off and picked up, no lag time for shipping).


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2016)

The last desktop had 4gb ram.
New one has 32gb of ram.
Holy ****. Its amazing.




A recent snapshot with 100-400mm.
No crop or straightening.

Six eastern turkeys.
Five turkey vultures.
One decent bald eagle.
Two black bear. The cub stands up and looks at me.








No Partridge in Pear Tree


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2016)

quite a menagerie


----------

